# Belt driven air compressor!



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

Has anyone successfully converted their air conditioning compressor to run air?
I have seen it done for 4X4 trucks & see no reason why I couldn't do it with ours!


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Belt driven air compressor! (cigarnut81)*

most a/c compressors use oil mixed in with the refridgerant. i'm not sure if i'd want to run the compressor without oil in it.


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: Belt driven air compressor! (the.good.gli)*

the main problem is making room in the bay :/


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Did the MKII not come with air?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (cigarnut81)*

You need to find a Old YORK Compressor, with a few slight mods the work great!


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

it can be done, its simple. Done it on many of our mini truck builds, and its as simple as converting your windshield squirts to squirt a little oil into it when you turn it on. Many people do it and it works good, except they have a tendency to want to burn up on you depending on how much use is on it and how old it is. On our volkswagens i wouldn't recommend it but im also thinking about going witht the same engine driven my dad has. It will fill my 8 Gal in about a minute


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

York it is then! I will scour the junkyard ASAP.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

If I start making brackets for the York compressors would there be enough demand from you VW guys for them if I started selling them? I have not seen one import with one yet but I will make one work if the demand would be high enough. I'd think it would run around $175 plus shipping on them. I will have to get with my brother FirstVDub and do a test run with them and get some pics posted for everyone.


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

id be in! subscribed! i wouldnt even mind doing an AC delete!


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (FirstVDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FirstVDub* »_it can be done, its simple. Done it on many of our mini truck builds, and its as simple as converting your windshield squirts to squirt a little oil into it when you turn it on. 

genius! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FirstVDub (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

well ill guess we will have to rip my ac out and start making one. We will see. Cant make any promises but maybe even have one by H2O!! Never know


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Great guys! If this works out I would be up for buying the brackets. I am not worried about the appearance under my bonnet but I do like a clean trunk. Pics as soon as you guys can please. What's the idea? Relocate the alt to lower & put the york up top?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm not exactly sure yet. We will have to dig into the engine and rip all that plastic out first then we can go from there. As long as people don't care about the ac pump then that would probably be the spot were the york would go. I'm just guessing though. I have no idea what under the hood really looks like. I'm a truck guy but willing you help you Vdubbers out for sure.


----------



## cigarnut81 (Nov 26, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I do not have AC so I can not see that but I can imagine where it goes! Thanks & count me in when you figure things out. I will head to the junk yard to find a york!


----------

